# [SOLVED] Can't start Windows firewall,



## CrystalBlue (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been having some issues with Windows Audio needing to be restarted every time I log on. Also my theme has changed unexpectedly.

I also noticed that Wndows firewall isn't started and it won't let me start it it gives me this...

Could not start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICX) on local computer. Error 3 access is denied.

I am the only user on this my home computer. 
Are these something I need to fix? How?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't start Windows firewall,*

Not a good sign. What are you running for antivirus and antispyware?
Do you update them regularly and run scans regularly?


----------



## CrystalBlue (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Can't start Windows firewall,*

I have Norton running and it has been catching a lot of "intrusions" and "unauthorized access attempts" lately, but says my system is secure. I have recently downloaded and scanned with Malwarebytes and Emsisoft (A squared) but only small things were found and when quarrantined or deleted the issue persists. I have updated and scanned many times in the last week.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't start Windows firewall,*

I don't believe you can start the windows firewall with Norton installed since Norton is also a firewall. No worries then.

Might want to run chkdsk /f on the drive to check for any file or discorruption concerning the theme and audio changes. Review device manager and the system section for any exclaimation points which indicate a driver needs to be installed.


----------

